# Daiwa Saltiga 20 Casting..



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I hear a lot about the Daiwa sha\shv sl, Abu's, and the penn's.. Is anyone using the Saltist of the Saltiga fro surf fishing... I'm refeerring to the conventials..


----------



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

*not me*

But i sure wish i could afford one, them babies look sweet.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

they do look good.. There are little pricey... but this board is full of HOES! JUST LIKE ME!!! LOL I'm sure someone have purchased it...


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a Saltist30T that I got for boat fishing. Works great.

It doubles as my backup surf reel for my 525. I got to use it on my last croaker blitz. It casts nicely and the centripetal brakes help. My only problem was that the 30T is a bit tall and my wrist started aching after a night of casting it.

As with most conventionals, I would suggest you stay away from braid if you are going to cast it. It blew up a couple of times on me because the line got stuck/inbedded into the spool after a good fight.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

so you decided not to mag yours? I was looking at the 20 model, and it looked like a nice reel... I was also looking at the 15 model... Are the Saltiga's that much better than the Saltist?



okimavich said:


> I have a Saltist30T that I got for boat fishing. Works great.
> 
> It doubles as my backup surf reel for my 525. I got to use it on my last croaker blitz. It casts nicely and the centripetal brakes help. My only problem was that the 30T is a bit tall and my wrist started aching after a night of casting it.
> 
> As with most conventionals, I would suggest you stay away from braid if you are going to cast it. It blew up a couple of times on me because the line got stuck/inbedded into the spool after a good fight.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

No, I didn't mag it because it never occurred to me. It's primarily my boat reel and so I really don't need mags for it. But I guess I could do it for when I'm casting it. I've gotten used to casting without mags. Just pay attention to the line and the reel speed.  Maybe I'll mag it this coming winter.

I would imagine the Saltiga is a nicer version of the Saltist. Better gears, drag, etc. But for what I needed the Saltist fit the bill (and my budget). It's got the metal body, no flex or fear of cracking it on the smallest pebble.

Unfortunately, the smallest the Saltist appear to come in is the 30T. If you go smaller, you will need to go with the Saltiga.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Saltiga is their Premire Reel*

don't come in a 20 yet as far as I know.. .. JAM


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

JAM said:


> don't come in a 20 yet as far as I know.. .. JAM


The Saltiga (conventional) comes in the following sizes:
15, 20, 30, 30T, 40 and 50.

The Saltiga Surf (conventional) comes in the following sizes:
30

The Saltiga SA-Z (spinning):
4000, 4500, 5000, 6000, 6000GT

The Saltiga Surf (spinning):
4500, 5000, 5500, 6000

The Saltiga Blast (spinning):
4000, 4500

Now you know.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Clyde has a saltiga surf he really likes it


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Saltiga conventional only in a 30 not a 20..

Tha Saltist comes in all the sizes you stated.. JAM


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

sorry Jam....Daiwa website has this for conventional Saltigas.

Model
Number Action Bearings Gear
Ratio Line Per
Handle Turn Wt. (oz.) Line Capacity
(Lb. Test/Yards) 
Right Hand Retrieve 
SA15 UL 6 BB, 1 RB 5.4 : 1 35.4" 15.50 12/290, 15/210, 20/130 
SA20 L 6 BB, 1 RB 5.4 : 1 35.4" 15.70 14/300, 15/280, 20/170 
SA30 ML 6 BB, 1 RB 5.4 : 1 35.4" 16.80 20/300, 25/240, 30/200 
SA30T ML 6 BB, 1 RB 4.9 : 1 36.2" 23.60 20/300, 25/240, 30/200 
SA40 ML 6 BB, 1 RB 4.9 : 1 36.2" 24.30 25/400, 30/270, 40/170 
SA50 MH 6 BB, 1 RB 4.9 : 1 36.2" 25.00 30/350, 40/310, 50/220 
Left Hand Retrieve 
SA30L ML 6 BB, 1 RB 5.4 : 1 35.4" 16.80 20/300, 25/240, 30/200


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I stand by my post*

The Saltiga Surf 30 comes in one size ..

Direct from their web site, not to mention I threw the prototype for this reel 2 years ago..

SASURF30 ML 2CRBB, 4BB, 1RB 5.4 : 1 35.4" 17.00 20/300, 25/240, 30/200 

It does not come in any other size.. If they did I would own one in a 20 size.. 

They make a red saltiga (Surf)and a blue one the red one is for beach fishing the blue one can not be thrown.as it has no casting control what so ever.. ... JAM


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*so*

would you guys say it's better than the SHV models? On the same lines as the Avet, Progear?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

The reason I bought it is because it doesn't have that darn gear box in the way like the sha/shv models. Plus it's all aluminum construction and still has that great daiwa drag. It's a winner in my book.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

JAM said:


> don't come in a 20 yet as far as I know.. .. JAM





JAM said:


> Saltiga conventional only in a 30 not a 20..
> 
> Tha Saltist comes in all the sizes you stated.. JAM


Um. You never mentioned that you were speaking of the *SURF* version.  kmw21230 asked about the *Saltiga* and not the *Saltiga SURF*.

Plus not having some sort of "casting control" does not necessarily make it "uncastable". Unless you don't have a thumb.



kmw21230 said:


> would you guys say it's better than the SHV models? On the same lines as the Avet, Progear?


I believe the SHV models are no longer made. They are now the SHA models. Regardless, either the Saltiga or Saltist should hold up better in the long run with their aluminum construction.

Personally, I have not thrown either the Avet or the Progear, so I wouldn't know. Maybe the esteemed JAM will chime in and illuminate us.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*He asked about casting*

so shoot me I assumed he would want something with a casting control.. 

"Daiwa Saltiga 20 Casting".. 

The saltist is a huge and heavy real that is not used for to much surf fishiong.. It dumps to the side where the main gear is located.. \

The SHA and slsh's are still the work horses of the line up.. 

If you are thumbing a reel you are loosing distance.. 

JAM


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

JAM said:


> so shoot me I assumed he would want something with a casting control..
> 
> "Daiwa Saltiga 20 Casting"..
> 
> ...


that would be a good sig for you John 



FA


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm sorry, but it looks like one misunderstanding led to another one. I wasn't trying to start a fight, just pointing out that we were looking at two different models but calling them by the same name.

And yes, thumbing causes loss of distance but it still enables you to fish. No?

Is there any reason that you can't mag a normal Saltiga after the fact and still get good use out of it from the surf?



JAM said:


> The saltist is a huge and heavy real that is not used for to much surf fishiong.. It dumps to the side where the main gear is located..


True. That is why it is primarily my boat reel. It works great on an acid wrapped rod.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry, I should have stated the surf versions.. I love my Slosh, sha, 525mag,,, But I really like the way my avet sx is built.. I personally just like the metal construction. If i pay 150+ for a reel I like it to look like it cost that much.. In all honestly the Daiwa's have been work horses... I have dropped them in the sand, and in the wash several times during fishing outtings, and they still work with no issues.. The Penn seems to be more of a show pony... Works great, but doesn't liek to get dirty lol.... I think from this point on I will try to stick to all metal reels.. As far as distance I'm not good enough to get extreme distances so as long as I can achieve my average i'm cool.. 





JAM said:


> so shoot me I assumed he would want something with a casting control..
> 
> "Daiwa Saltiga 20 Casting"..
> 
> ...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

No worries man I guessed that if you were talking throwing.. You were talking about the the surf model.. I was with ya ....Some folks weren't.. But I was... JAM


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

AVET SX---
loved it & itll be the next reel I get. Gonna have it knobby magged

DAIWA 20 & 30 SHV/SHA---
great reels, killer drags, super loud clickers, great price, highly adjustable with different color brakes. shv/sha almost identical except for the new power handles the SHA comes with. I like the older handle style.

SALTIGA SURF, SALTIGA, SALTIST---
have not thrown any of them, cant say. 

PENN MAG 525---
havent thrown, cant say. Hear nothing but good stuff bout em. 

PROGEAR---
havent thrown, cant say. looks really nice. 



Ive caught the daiwa bug, so I dont see how itll be too long before a saltist takes up residence for king mack duties. Besides that, I love grandwaves. Wish Daiwa still made em.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

*My .02....*

I own both a Saltiga 40, 50(blue spool) and SHA 30 and 40. Purchased the Saltiga for west coast fishing on the boats out of San Diego. 
I used the 40 Saltiga once for surf fishing and will never do that again. 
The reason is that those reels are just to tight for beach use(I know I will hear about that ). 
If you had ever had a fishing rod fall into the sand and the reel gets cover in it you know what I'm talking about. The Saltiga was out of the game before I started fishing.
I have had my 30 SHA fall in the sand and was able to just rinse it off with a bottle of water and it was running great the whole day. I did do a full cleaning when I got home.
I will save my Saltiga's for offshore and keep the SHA for surf fishing...
Just my .02


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

how about this Daiwa tournament ishidai Z


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*daiwa saltiga surf 30*



Clyde said:


> The reason I bought it is because it doesn't have that darn gear box in the way like the sha/shv models. Plus it's all aluminum construction and still has that great daiwa drag. It's a winner in my book.


I second that notion. It holds ton of line, about 100yds more than the regular daiwa 30. It almost holds as much as the TLD15. Not to mention, I believe it casts even better than the regular daiwa 30. I put 4 red brakes and it seems to dial in just right.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

terp, thats a sweet lookin reel. can ya gimme some info on it? never hear or seen that one before. Im guessing its from overseas in japan as well?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey Terpfan, where do you find these reels...lol



terpfan said:


> how about this Daiwa tournament ishidai Z


----------

